# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Beim Sprung, Finger am Bremshebel, ja/nein? Wie macht ihr das?

## Lackos_1985

Hab das heut eher zufällig beim springen gemerkt das ich die Finger nich an der Bremse hab dabei.
Anschließend hab ich beim nächsten Sprung aktiv drauf geachtet jeweils 1 Finger am Hebel zu haben. Da wurde ich aber gleich instabil am Lenker weil ich ja logischerweise nicht alle Finger fest um diesen verschlossen habe. Hab es dann wieder sein lassen. Klappt auch soweit gut, nur will man mal Bremsen nach nem Sprung, dauert es halt länger und man kommt evtl. eher in Gefahrensituationen. 
Wie haltet ihr das?
Man will sich ja nix falsches angewöhnen.
Sobald man den Kopf anschaltet beim fahren wird es Mus! :Smile: 

LG

----------


## noox

Also ich würde mal sagen, dass die meisten immer einen Finger auf der Bremse haben. Ich nur in wenigen Ausnahmefällen nicht. Manchmal geht's darum, wenn man kurz vorher merkt, dass man doch zu schnell ist und noch schnell Geschwindigkeit reduzieren kann. Oft kommt dabei aber einfach nur der unnötige Angstbremser raus.

Das wichtiger ist aber, dass man anschließend gleich Bremsen kann, falls das notwendig wird. Falls dann wieder ein Hinderniss kommt, oder man schnell Richtung korrigieren muss.

Früher kann ich mich erinnern, dass ich ein paar mal im Death-Grip (also ohne Finger an der Bremse) gesprungen bin, wenn die Kraft in den Händen schon so aus war, dass ich mir nicht mehr zutraute mit Finger am Bremshebel den Lenker sinnvoll halten zu können. Eigentlich eine blöde Idee und kommt momentan nicht mehr vor.

Und einmal beim Bag-Jump. Bei der Anfahrt auf die Dirt-Rampe habe ich jedesmal vorher kurz gebremst. Also Finger weg von den Bremsen, dann geht's einfach nicht  :Wink: 

Ansonsten würde ich mir schon angewöhnen, den Finger wenn notwendig auf der Bremse zu haben. Im Falle des Falles ist es einfach sicherer. Umgekehrt ist das Fahren ohne Finger auf der Bremse kraftsparender und kann so von Vorteil sein. Aber ständiges Umgreifen ist auch nicht so optimal.

----------


## tomtom1986

Also ich hab immer einen Finger auf der Bremse. Denke auch dass das die beste und sicherste Lösung ist. Also ich würde wenn ich es anders machen würde umlernen. Wenn der Finger immer auf der Bremse ist kann man sich auf andere Sachen konzentrieren als wann muss ich den Finger zur Bremse führen und wann kann ich den Finger wieder zurück am Lenker bringen. Das mit dem Angstbremsen würde ich jetzt nicht so tragisch sehen kann ja auch den Vorteil haben das man genau das Gegenteil macht und erst später wirklich die Bremse drückt da der weg bzw. aufwand zu bremsen kleiner ist.

----------


## Lackos_1985

Na irgendwie fahr ich eh irgendwie ziemlich intuitiv und instinktiv.  Also hab den Kopf definitiv aus. Klappt auch recht gut soweit. Mir ist  es nur aufgefallen als ich etwas schräg aufkam und ich die Bremse nicht  gleich betätigen konnte nach dem aufsetzen. 
Nur wenn ich die Finger  an die Bremse nehm hab ich ein blödes Gefühl vorm Absprung und fühl mich  nicht mehr sicher. Vielleicht hab ich mir da schon Mist angewöhnt. Werd  es nochmal mit Finger am Bremshebel probieren, vielleicht kann ich mich  ja doch noch dran gewöhnen. 

Ach so, ich hab momentan eher das  Gefühl das ich zu langsam vorm Absprung bin. Ist aber auch ziemlich  verschachtelt auf der Strecke wo ich momentan fahre. Man kommt aus dem  Anlieger und kurz drauf kommt der "Gap". Da muss ich eher probieren das  Rad mittels Bunny Hopp etwas in die Höhe zu bringen um über den Sprung  zu kommen. Und dann noch die Finger an der Bremse, das ist fast zuviel  für meine Schaltzentrale! :Biggrin:

----------


## Lackos_1985

Bin heut nochmal gefahren, geht schon mit Finger am Hebel. Dafür hat es  mich feinst gelegt...Zum Glück noch mit dem alten Rad. Wie gesagt, man  kommt aus dem Anlieger, links herum, muss nochmal kräftig in die Pedale  treten und dann kommt auch schon der Gap. Man muss eine Weite von ca. 3m  überwinden um auf der gegenüberliegenden Schanze zu landen. Naja,  jedenfalls bin ich in der Luft schräg gekommen, dazu noch mit dem  Vorderrad aufgekommen, dieses dann weggerutscht und zack, lag ich wieder  da! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): MENNO!!!

Naja,  dank Ellenbogenprotektoren und Helm ist nix passiert, nur das linke  Knie und der rechte Oberschenkel schmerzen bisschen, da brauch ich  unbedingt noch Protektoren.
Meine Freundin schüttelt nur noch mit dem Kopf...

Genau der Gap vor dem ich eh schon mehr als Respekt habe...nun wird es wieder dauern biss ich mich da drüber traue.

----------

